# and more



## Arzhela

Hello everybody,
What does mean "and more" in this sentence please ?
"He's my partner in life for the last twenty years and more."
My try :
"Il a été mon compagnon dans la vie durant ces vingt dernières années..?"(_depuis plus de ving ans _?)
Thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## belle_gique

It means something like "il a été mon compagnon pour la vie, et même encore plus que ça, durant ces vingt dernières années", I hope that makes sense!


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

oui, c'est cela, je dirais: ça fait plus de vingt ans qu'il est... etc...


----------



## belle_gique

Ahhh oui, Hirondelle s'exprime d'une façon plus "français" que moi, ça a l'air beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup à vous deux, mais là j'ai deux réponses différentes.
"more" se rapporte à "partner in life"
ou "more" se rapporte à "last twenty years" ?
- ça fait plus de vingt ans
ou
- il a été plus que mon compagnon ?


----------



## belle_gique

C'est plutôt une expression fixe "and more" (c'est un peu americain, parlé) et là, il est en référence de "partner in life" ...


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Pour moi, ça s'applique plutôt aux années, mais à confirmer par un anglophone...
Ah on n'est pas tous d'accord....
Ce serait quoi être plus qu'un compagnon de vie? C'est pas très clair. Je suppose que la suite du texte apporte la réponse...


----------



## belle_gique

(donc oui, "plus que mon compagnon"  )


----------



## Arzhela

Merci Belle gique.
Donc c'est "Il est mon compagnon et même plus, depuis ces vingt dernières années".
Au fait, c'est une Anglaise qui parle et non une Américaine  ici.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Toujours pas très clair, on dirait qu'il tourne autour du pot: que veut il dire par "et même plus"?
Quoiqu'il en soit, ce serait plus correct dans ce sens:  

Ca fait vingt ans qu'il est pour moi plus qu'un simple compagnon.  

Ainsi, on garde l'ambiguité de la phrase...


----------



## belle_gique

Oui mais les anglaises l'utilisent aussi   C'est bein ça ce que vous avez écrit là, c'est parfait!


----------



## belle_gique

"et même plus" donc un compagnon de vie, un meilleure ami, quelqu'un qui m'a guidée dans ma vie ... peut-être un petit copain ... c'est aux lecteurs d'interpreter pour eux-mêmes.


----------



## lodelalu

Ces deux phrases ont-elles la même signification ?
À vous lire, c'est ce qui semblerait.

"He's my partner in life for the last twenty years and more."

"For the last twenty years he's my partner in life and more."

Dans la phrase de Arzhela, je lirais plutôt :

" Il est mon compagnon depuis plus de vingt ans "

me trompè-je ?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Lodelalu, oui, je crois que vous vous trompez. Si c'était "depuis plus de vingt ans", je crois qu'on aurait simplement  dit "_for more than 20 years_". Pourtant, ici, je crois que l'on veut insister sur le lien intime entre ces deux gens, qui sont toujours, je parie, plus qu'amants... disons "soul mates" (désolée, je ne connais pas le terme français).

En passant, si l'on "corrige" la phrase originale, peut-être convient-il de dire "For the last twenty years, he has been my partner in life and more" pour l'adapter au ton moins familier.


----------



## Arzhela

bloomiegirl said:


> "soul mates" (désolée, je ne connais pas le terme français).
> En passant, si l'on "corrige" la phrase originale, peut-être convient-il de dire "For the last twenty years, he has been my partner in life and more" pour l'adapter au ton moins familier.


Oui, "soul mates" = "âmes soeurs"
Je comprends en effet, je crois que c'est ça. Moi, ce qui m'étonnait c'est la place de "and more" dans la phrase, c'est à dire à la fin. Je l'aurais écrit comme toi (je suis très fière  !) Merci Bloomiegirl !


----------



## lodelalu

donc vous traduiriez les deux phrases que j'indiquais de la même façon ?
est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas au moins une virgule si c'était le sens que vous dites :

"He's my partner in life for the last twenty years, and more."


----------



## sarkofox

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Pour moi, ça s'applique plutôt aux années, mais à confirmer par un anglophone...



Pour moi aussi. 

Sinon, la phrase aurait été "he's my partner in life _and more_ for the last twenty years."

J'aurais plutot dit : "he's _been_ my partner in life for the last twenty years and more".


----------



## Arzhela

Eh bien non, je n'ai pas de virgule dans le texte mais c'est un film et quand j'écoute la comédienne, elle ne fait pas de "pause" non plus 
C'est une phrase toute bête mais c'est vrai que la place de "and more" est déroutante. Si on voulait dire "il y a plus de 20 ans", on ne le dirait pas comme ça mais plutôt "for more than 20 years" comme le dit Bloomiegirl.


----------



## lodelalu

effectivement, si c'est ce qui se dégage de la situation et du jeu des acteurs vous avez très probablement raison


----------



## johndot

hirondelled’hiver : à mon avis vous aviez bien raison dans votre post #3 ; l’« and more » se rapporte à « last twenty years ». Si la phrase s’était écrite « He’s been my partner in life, and more, for the last twenty years », mais alors, elle aurait voulu dire « plus que seulement mon compagnon ».


----------



## bloomiegirl

Reste à la comédienne d'en être le juge-arbitre.


----------



## Arzhela

Après avoir lu cette longue discussion, je pense que c'est de "l'anglais parlé" et qu'elle que soit son sens, elle est mal dite d'un point de vue littéraire. Donc je ne m'attacherai pas à la forme.
Au ton de la comédienne, "and more" se rapporterait aux années...


----------



## Keith Bradford

For what it's worth, I'd have absolutely no doubt that "and more" means "20+ years".

If it's a recorded soundtrack, you could recognise this by the intonation, emphasis on "years", falling with "...'nd more".  In writing, it's as you have written in the original question.

To achieve the opposite meaning ("my companion, and more,...") would have required at least a comma, if not a dash or semi-colon, after the word "years".  In spoken form there would be a pause, and then a verbal emphasis on the word "*a*nd" or the word "more" or both.


----------



## The MightyQ

Ah, c'est un film.
Then the way it was said could help understand the meaning. That is, the relative emphasis on "and more" compared to "the past twenty years" would make a big difference.    

I wonder what was in the original screenplay?


----------



## Arzhela

The MightyQ said:


> I wonder what was in the original screenplay?


Good question !


----------



## The MightyQ

Perhaps the actress had no idea what it meant either!


----------



## bloomiegirl

bloomiegirl said:


> Reste à la comédienne d'en être le juge-arbitre.


Reste au dramaturge... si ce n'était pas à l'improviste !


----------



## lodelalu

ah ! ah !


----------



## The MightyQ

This could be a good exercise for acting class


----------



## bloomiegirl

Si l'on disait : Il est mon partenaire de vie depuis vingt ans et davantage", serait-ce aussi un peu ambigu ?

(Or would it just be wrong? )


----------



## lodelalu

bloomiegirl said:


> Si l'on disait : Il est mon partenaire de vie depuis vingt ans et *d'*avantage", serait-ce aussi un peu ambigu ?
> 
> (Or would it just be wrong? )



Non, c'est bien, ... dans un style plus "parlé" on pourrait dire

" ... depuis vingt ans et plus "


----------



## bloomiegirl

D'accord quant à "plus" ; mais "d'avantage" ?


----------



## lodelalu

oui, désolé, c'est vrai, " davantage " s'écrit en un seul mot dans ce cas


----------



## bloomiegirl

Merci Lodelalu. Sometimes it's hard to keep up!


----------

